# Avery Light Transfer and Heat Press



## SWillis530 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello,

I am new to this board. I recently purchased a Power Press to make craft tee shirts for my kids and family members parties, etc. The machine came with instructions however it didn't give instructions for heat temperature or duration. I am using an Avery Light transfer. Can someone help me? My nephew's party is this weekend.

Thank you

Shannon


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

The instructions should be with the transfer paper, not the press.


----------



## SWillis530 (Jan 9, 2014)

Thanks. The instructions on the packaging for the transfer says to use iron. It doesn't give instructions for a heat press. 

I finally got something to work. I set it at 325 and 15 seconds. It seems to work and I had no problem getting the transfer paper off. 

Thanks again for your help.


----------

